# Hi everyone!



## tinkerpuppet (Jan 25, 2010)

Just wanted to take a few steps out of lurkdom and say hi! I've been reading this site for awhile now and am loving all the creativity and expertise. 

I am a stay at home mom to two young boys, most of my days are spent chasing after them and trying to keep the damage to the minimum. But I've recently learned that taking the time in the morning to shower, do my hair and put on some makeup makes me feel way better and starts my whole day on the right foot. Regardless if the most exciting trip out of the house is just to the grocery store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





However I'm still fairly new to the whole makeup routine, so I'm learning lots from you ladies. Looking forward to learning more!

Jen


----------



## Purple (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## bgajon (Jan 25, 2010)

You'll love it here.


----------



## nunu (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## MissVanity (Jan 25, 2010)

you will love it here! everyone is so friendly and helpful


----------



## kelly2509t (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey, Hope you enjoy it here


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome Jen!


----------



## myzleelee (Jan 25, 2010)

welcome


----------



## tinkerpuppet (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## n_c (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Jan 26, 2010)

to the forum hun!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 27, 2010)

to specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

Jen!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 28, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Jen!!


----------



## Meownica (Feb 4, 2010)

!!


----------

